# Dragon Age 2 Review



## thaddeus6th (Mar 26, 2011)

I really liked Dragon Age: Origins, despite the odd flaw (freezing being the big one). So, I got DA2 with high hopes.

In some areas these were realised. Mechanically the game is undoubtedly improved. Freezing is rare, the codex is improved and skill trees are better than in Origins. The companions take a more proactive role and the character creator is even better than before (plus, Hawke has great VAs in Jo Wyatt and Nicholas Boulton).

However, there are problems. That freezing remains at all is unimpressive. The fact the entire game is in Kirkwall and its environs can grow a little tiresome, and combat has been made a bit too easy in standard battles, with the prohibitively long cool down for healing annoying in longer ones. The lack of companion customisation is a backward step.

The story also lacks a bit of focus, although happily the morality of choices is better than in Origins. The safe middle way is less common now, with quite difficult decisions to be made in a number of areas. Voice acting remains very good, especially the Arishok.

I like DA2, but it suffers from being rushed. I hope DA3 gets more time spent on it. Despite this, I do like the game, and woul give it 8/10.

Thaddeus the Sixth: Dragon Age 2 Review


----------



## devilsgrin (Mar 29, 2011)

overall, i loved Dragon Age II... however, there were several aesthetic issues i had... most specifically being the hideousness of the Elven race. Even the in-game fluff supports beautiful elves... now they are one and all horrendous to look upon. Even Zevran... (oh except for Merrill... but she wasn't an elf created from scratch, they used cues from her Origins appearance to create her new face)


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 29, 2011)

In general, I agree on the elves. Merrill looked decent and Fenris looked pretty good, but the nose and ears were a bit, er, daft. Kudos for them trying something new, however.

By contrast, I think the retconned Qunari look fantastic. My only complaint is the absence of a lady Qunari (probably have to be Tal-Vashoth if she were to be a companion).


----------



## Cayal (Mar 29, 2011)

I still haven't finish Dragon Age Origins. I started it but ended up getting caught up in something else, God of War 3 I think. I really have to play it though I enjoyed from what I played.


----------



## devilsgrin (Mar 30, 2011)

thaddeus6th said:


> In general, I agree on the elves. Merrill looked decent and Fenris looked pretty good, but the nose and ears were a bit, er, daft. Kudos for them trying something new, however.
> 
> By contrast, I think the retconned Qunari look fantastic. My only complaint is the absence of a lady Qunari (probably have to be Tal-Vashoth if she were to be a companion).


 
i didn't think of fenris, but yes, he's well created for a DA2 elf. agreed on the qunari too... the arishok, the mage things (saarevas?) in particular are awesome. According to Sten, the only way we see a female qunari in Thedas would be as a Tal-Vashoth, OR if the Qun spreads, as a Priestess.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 30, 2011)

Saarebas, I think.

I hope that we get a lady Qunari companion. Be interesting to see where DA3 is set. I suspect Orlais, as that's where Sandal is heading.

One of the excellent aspects of the Dragon Age world is the interesting and in-depth world they've created. I think I'd be happy seeing most of the countries in Thedas, especially Tevinter.


----------



## Lemmy (Mar 31, 2011)

I wasn't exactly impressed by Origins, but I did love Mass Effect 1. (hated the sequel, but that's another topic for another.... topic.) I wasn't exactly interested in DA2 at first, and especially not when I heard it was coming out so soon after the first one. But it got good reviews and played a lot more like ME than DA, so I gave it a chance.

The first hour or two was pretty fun. The combat was interesting, the characters decent and that Hawke had a voice made all the difference. It meant the story suddenly got interesting (unlike the story in Origins), and I cared about what happened next. For a while. But after a few hours, I got over the initial "whoa..." feeling and started seeing the flaws. And there are many.

- The character models are aweful. I liked Isabela, but that's about it. And I'm not entirely convinced Aveline is a woman. Which is fine, as I'm not sure her husband is a guy, either. God forbid they have children. (Congrats, it's a... a... David Bowie?) 
- Origins is the spiritual successor to classics like Baldur's Gate and Neverwinter Nights. All of these games had exciting areas, an epic feeling and a massive world. DA2 has... Kirkwall.
- That annoying "Enchantment?" dwarf is back. Which is reason enough not to buy the game. Unless you get to torture him and kill him, of course.
- Combat is fun. Until you realize there are three enemy types. If that. (humans, almost humans, not really humans.)
- The graphics was pretty good twenty years ago.
- Same with the sound.
- And the worst part? They spent six years or so developing the Dragon Age-world, and yet it feels rushed and uninspiring. Back in Origins, I couldn't care less about the darkspawn. DA2 barely even have them.

If I were to rate the game, I think I would be diplomatic and give it a 5/10. I hated it, but I do know some people love it. God knows why.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 31, 2011)

I think you're being a little harsh on Aveline. She's not, er, classical beautiful, but some women aren't.

I agree partly on the city-bound nature of the game. They could've gotten around the overly familiar situation by making the city change substantially over the years.

Haha, I think you're the first person I've met who doesn't like Sandal 

Facial graphics are good, the rest is ok. Graphics aren't a big thing for me.

By sound, are you talking about the music or voice-acting? The voice-acting is generally very good, though perhaps not quite up to Origins standard. Most of the music is copied from Origins.

The Dragon Age world is excellent. I agree that DA2 is rushed, though from what I've read that seems to be EA milking the cash cow and forcing it to be released too quickly. 

The combat is enjoyable, the voice-acting good and the different approach to the game, even though it doesn't quite come off, is at least innovative.


----------

